# Nexus coaster 135?



## patirwin (Jan 14, 2004)

I have a customer who has an old Surly 1x1 w/o a rear disc mount. He wants a coaster brake hub that fits the 135 spacing and altho he prefers SS he's willing to go Nexus 3/7/8 if that's what it takes to get a coaster.

The problem I'm having is finding any coaster brake hubs w/ 135 spacing. I'm sure I'm not the first to ask this question but has anyone dealt with this issue successfully? 

Help!

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

Hmm. Velosteel SS coasters are available up to 130mm OLD, and the Surly's got a steel frame, right?


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

This provides details on nexus hubs, and some have coaster brakes and different length axles. You might find something there.

Shimano

Tim


----------



## patirwin (Jan 14, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the info. Shimano doesn't seem to make the combo we're looking for but I'll look again. And I'll check out Velosteel, too. I can probably make the 130 work on the steel 1x1 but 135 would be best.

Has anyone reading this used a 130 hub in a 135 spacing for any length of time?

I know the Cross Check has 132.5 spacing and accepts 130 and 135, so maybe I can make the 130/135 spacing work until something better comes along.

Pat


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

patirwin said:


> Has anyone reading this used a 130 hub in a 135 spacing for any length of time?
> Pat


*I've done that with a number of steel framed bikes and had no problems. I'd be happy doing with an aluminium frame too. 2.5mm each side isn't much.* Edit: Woops, I've only done that with 135mm hubs in 130mm frame. Sorry for any confusion. (And can't seem to strikethrough the unwanted text)

Tim


----------

